# I'm looking for video of really good B&H's



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm looking for some video of really good bark and holds. Looking for dogs bringing a lot of aggression. I also recall a video of a dog doing a bark and hold on a manikin posted a year or two ago, but I couldn't find it. I would love to see these. Thanks!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Here's a pretty good one:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FblaEKsBqw4


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Haha that's definitely a different one. Thanks for the video.


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

Great video!:laugh:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Was this the video you were thinking of?

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...666-ipo-training-china-video.html#post3362498


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes! Thank you so much. I couldn't remember where it was. I have been looking for over a couple hours. 

I'm still looking for other videos as well. Videos that showcase the dog bringing the aggression and intensity, not relying on a helper/decoy to pressure the dog into the bark and hold.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Robby Glockeneck

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLblA7O307o


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

No other strong bark or different bark and hold video's huh?


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

I am assuming you mean in the blind...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRwAWVIHDJI

Not in the blind but guarding.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vc-QJTqxNrA


----------



## wolfmanusf (Apr 5, 2012)

I am partial to my dog's father - Erri z Blatenskeho Zamku

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qoBSjG7J-c


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Vandal said:


> I am assuming you mean in the blind...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRwAWVIHDJI
> 
> ...



Great videos! Fabuloous dog.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks guys keep'em coming. 

Anne I like that dog!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Curious. Satoris Gator...his H&B is very strong in the blind, and yet he does a silent guard. How many of you train for a silent guard?


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Curious. Satoris Gator...his H&B is very strong in the blind, and yet he does a silent guard. How many of you train for a silent guard?


One of the groups I train with always teaches a silent guard. I think the real reason is to keep the dog clean.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

this is my genius dog. it should help you


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

scarfish said:


> this is my genius dog. it should help you


Haha YES this is what I was looking for thanks! Haha


----------



## wolfmanusf (Apr 5, 2012)

I see a lot of people now teaching the silent guard after outs where there will be a re-attack, and active when there isn't a re-attack. The thought is it gives the dog the best chance of getting a full bite. I thought about teaching it with my dog, but I just like the active guard too much.


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KbvQZaEm6o

and if you want to watch how the dog fights, you will maybe understand why he barks well. Good barking comes from strong fight drive. It was nice to hear the judge talk about fighting behavior and instincts.....so many think having the dog pull away during the stick hits is the way to go....it isn't.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice Anne! Thank you. This is exactly what I'm looking for. Dog's powerfully guarding and basically challenging the helper or daring the helper to move.


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Good choice Anne. I saw him in Belgium when he was 20 months old; very nice, very powerful dog. 

I also saw his mother and I know the brother to his mother well (and did a breeding to him); very strong dogs.


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

Zahnburg said:


> Good choice Anne. I saw him in Belgium when he was 20 months old; very nice, very powerful dog.
> 
> I also saw his mother and I know the brother to his mother well (and did a breeding to him); very strong dogs.


 Is he as ugly in person as he is in that picture on the working dog site?


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

If there were more dogs like those two, I'd stop complaining. Although, (like I've said before), the training hides some of who the dogs are.now. Hopefully, the getting the dog to pull around the back stuff will be going out of style soon. Such a stupid and worthless behavior to teach the dog. They should stop the helper on the escape fine....but they should fight the helper during the attacks.


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Vandal said:


> Is he as ugly in person as he is in that picture on the working dog site?


He is better looking in person. LOL


----------

